# Java https proxy (-Dhttps.proxyHost) Start-Parameter funktioniert nicht?



## phips (23. Jul 2017)

Hey,
ich versuche von einem Java Server einen bestimmten http api request herauszufiltern um ihn ggf. zu cachen. Das ganze möchte über einen Proxy realisieren. Ich habe mir gedacht ich lasse den Server über einen Proxy laufen, der alle http/https Requests durchsucht.
Der Proxy ist nicht das Problem, nur wenn den Server mit folgenden Parametern starte bekomme ich nur http Requests am Proxy, sprich es sieht so aus als würde Java die http*s*-Requests erst gar nicht durch den Proxy jagen, nur die http.

Ich habe auch schon versucht ein einfaches Socket lauschen zu lassen auf dem http*s* Host den ich angegeben habe. Es kommt nichts an? Nicht mal ein Connect-Versuch oder sowas. Habe es bis jetzt nur auf meinem Windows 10 Rechner versucht.

```
java -Dhttps.proxyHost=localhost -Dhttps.proxyPort=80 -Dhttp.proxyHost=localhost -Dhttp.proxyPort=8080 -jar abc.jar
```
Hat jemand eine Ahnung?

LG


----------



## phips (28. Jul 2017)

#push


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Jul 2017)

Moin,


phips hat gesagt.:


> java -Dhttps.proxyHost=localhost -Dhttps.proxyPort=80 -Dhttp.proxyHost=localhost -Dhttp.proxyPort=8080 -jar abc.jar


Ich nutze diese VM Argumente auch (innerhalb der _Run Configuration_), um hier in der Firma mit unserer Anwendung ins Internet zu kommen.
Dabei gebe ich natürlich jeweils statt _*localhost*_ die konkrete IP des Proxyservers an.

Allerdings habe ich bei beiden Varianten den Proxyport 8080 eingetragen!
Sicher da der Port 80 für _https _korrekt ist?

VG KLlaus


----------

